# New Addition........



## Alex H (14 Jun 2016)

Just waiting for the rain to go away  Forecast says Sunday


----------



## rugby bloke (14 Jun 2016)

Bl00dy frustrating the weather this week, I bet its going to be a long wait till Sunday. Enjoy the bike, it looks great. Never ridden this type, how do you get used to balancing it ?


----------



## Alex H (14 Jun 2016)

rugby bloke said:


> Bl00dy frustrating the weather this week, I bet its going to be a long wait till Sunday. Enjoy the bike, it looks great. Never ridden this type, how do you get used to balancing it ?



Balancing is as easy as a regular tandem  - the only difficulty is the front wheel is not under the handlebars, so takes a while to get used to. I can ride this bike without a passenger, unlike a 'normal' tandem which tends to skid about with no-one on the back.


----------



## rugby bloke (14 Jun 2016)

Another stupid question - when you are on your own, which seat do you use, I'm guessing it's the back one ?


----------



## Alex H (14 Jun 2016)

Yes

Have a look here - http://hasebikes.com/95-1-Tandem-PINO-ALLROUND.html

(Have a read of the story at the bottom of the page)


----------



## steveindenmark (7 Jul 2016)

HUGE respect to Team Garwood. What a guy he is.

Ive had a few Hase tandems come past the house over the years. They are popular in Holland an the Dutch like cycling holidays in Denmark. I would love to have one.


----------



## BambiLegs (20 Jul 2016)

Me too, just managed to find a used one and picked it up 10 days ago.
I notice you have bottles on the Captains handle bars, how are they carried / fitted?


----------



## Alex H (21 Jul 2016)

BambiLegs said:


> Me too, just managed to find a used one and picked it up 10 days ago.
> I notice you have bottles on the Captains handle bars, how are they carried / fitted?
> View attachment 135513



That's from the TandemClub advert? 

We use these to fix the bottles to the _uprights of the stoker's seat back _(putting them on the handlebars is probably not a good idea )

http://www.decathlon.co.uk/300-universal-cycling-bottle-cage-mount-black-id_8339445.html



_http://www.decathlon.co.uk/300-universal-cycling-bottle-cage-mount-black-id_8339445.html_


----------



## BambiLegs (21 Jul 2016)

Yes it is :-) well spotted.

Thank you, and I did puzzle about where they were mounted, I could see them hitting the seat back if they were on the handlebars

Thanks again
Chris


----------

